# Sad news from New Zealand



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has posted about this on here..

https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&r...Osx1o1fAq3_Dfn-zg&sig2=eu-sFLRr96L4bw5uWnNJKw


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That sucks. 

I'm sorry he got shot and killed.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

This kind of thing happens to L.E. K9s but it doesn't make it any easier! I am sorry to hear of this loss!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

What a shame!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Bad news, hope the handler and his family are getting any support they need.


----------

